
Announcing TypeScript 2.0 RC - sagadotworld
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2016/08/30/announcing-typescript-2-0-rc/
======
mark_l_watson
Looks good!

I don't do too much front end development but I like Typescript for another
reason: the language is very readable and I have started to use it as
executable easy to read 'pseudocode' when I write, specifically for many of
the examples in a new book I am writing on cognitive science. Concision and
readability are important. I have started using Julia for the same reasons:
the code is very concise and readable.

------
freditup
There are a lot of other new features as well that were introduced in the
2.0-beta release: [https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/What's-new-
in-T...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/What's-new-in-
TypeScript#typescript-20)

------
theprotocol
I wish it were easier to gradually convert a codebase from JS into TS. You'd
think it'd be straightforward, what with the claim that TS is a superset of
JS, but the flag that makes the TS compiler accept regular JS files was only
added in 1.8, and mixing and matching is still much clumsier than I'd like.

TS is also a bit too strict about requiring d.ts files for everything.

I've been on the fence about switching to TS in my project, but it's a bit
passive aggressive towards plain JS code.

------
bdcravens
Is this a release candidate in the traditional Microsoft sense or the Angular
2 sense?

~~~
patresi
I don't know but I found your comment funny given the .NET Core RC1 debacle...

